# Silent Mouse gesucht



## egon456 (25. Juni 2016)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Silent Mouse, das meine alte mal wieder den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Kabelgebunden oder Kabellos ist egal.


Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich bereits gemacht mit:

Nexus SM-8500B - Die Maus gab nach nichtmal einem halben Jahr den Geist auf; auch sonst liest man häufig in Bewertungen, das die Maus nicht wirklich langlebig ist.

Speedlink Calado - Die Maus ist ungenau, nach wenigen Monaten klapprig und fällt auseinander.

Hama Roma - Hat ein Jahr durchgehalten (bisher die längste), aber jetzt funktioniert die rechte Maustaste nurnoch manchmal; hier liest man ebenfalls oft in Bewertungen, das sie schnell kaputt geht.


Ich bin über jeden Tipp für eine gute Silent Mouse dankbar, die vielleicht mal länger als ein Jahr durchhält.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

Hi,

also wenn du den Lüfter der Maus auf 7V oder 5V runter regelst wird's schon wesentlich leiser. PWM Lüfter für Mäuse kann ich nicht empfehlen, das haben die Hersteller bei den kleinen Lüftern nicht drauf vernünftige, klackerfreie Lager herzustellen......

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen..."silent"?!  Meinst du die Tasten oder das Mausrad?

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget, wie groß deine Hand, wie viele Tasten (in etwa bzw. Wünsche), *blingbling* oder nicht und welche Griffart bevorzugst du?

Grüße


----------



## egon456 (25. Juni 2016)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget, wie groß deine Hand, wie viele Tasten (in etwa bzw. Wünsche), *blingbling* oder nicht und welche Griffart bevorzugst du?
> 
> Grüße



es sollte eine große maus sein (also ca. 12 cm) und die 2 haupttasten (linke und rechte maustaste) sollen leise klicken. 

das klicken muss nicht komplett geräuschlos sein, wäre aber gut; ansonsten sollte es aber schon deutlich leiser sein, als bei "normalen" mäusen.

alle anderen parameter sind völlig egal.

ich habe ja selber schon 3 mäuse getestet und will halt nicht wieder irgendeine schrottmaus ausprobieren. 
das silent mouse angebot im deutschen markt ja auch eher klein ist im gegensatz zum ausland.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

Hi egon456,

du hälst dich ja mit Informationen bedeckt , aber ich versuch's mal. Also mit "langen" Mäusen hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Mionix (Naos) gemacht, Tastengeräusch empfand ich normal.
Mit der Cougar 500M hab ich sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen in Bezug auf ein sehr leises Mausrad gemacht, denke die anderen sind ähnlich gut (je teurer, um so besser halt der Sensor).
Den Vorgänger der Ozone3k fand ich von den Tastengeräuschen normal und das Mausrad leise.

Mußte halt mal schauen, sind so erste Empfehlungen für jeden Preisbereich. Die Cougars 5xxM sind insgesamt recht groß.

Grüße


----------



## egon456 (25. Juni 2016)

da ist jetzt aber auch keine maus dabei die vom hersteller explizit als silent mouse angeboten wird.

was verstehst du denn unter "tastengeräusch normal"?
so wie bei jeder x-beliebigen microsoft oder logitech maus?
das wäre mir nämlich zu laut.

ich suche schon eine silent mouse.
im prinzip gibts im deutschsprachigen internet ja nur die uping, die nexus, die speedlink und die hama.
jedenfalls finde ich mit google sonst keine.

im englischsprachigen internet dagegen findet er schon deutlich mehr anbieter.
ich wäre auch bereit zu importieren, wenn es sich denn lohnt.

es geht halt hauptsächlich um die rechte und linke maustaste, mausrad ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

"Normal" heißt bei mir leiser als die Durchschnittsmaus aus dem nächsten Elektro-PC-Geschäft. Und "silent" bei Mäusen ist so wie..*grübel*.. 40t LKW, bei 100 km/h - "Jetzt LEISER als alle Anderen"....also MarketingQuark


----------



## egon456 (25. Juni 2016)

ehm tschuldige mal aber hast du schonmal eine silent mouse gehabt und gehört wie leise die sind?
dann wüsstest du, das das kein marketing quatsch ist.

es gibt viele bereiche in denen das ewige geklicke einfach nichtmehr gewünscht ist (zb in der uni oder sonstige lehrinstitute; auf der arbeit wenn man mit mehreren leuten im büro ist, zuhause wenn frau oder mitbewohner genervt sind, usw usw..)
wenn du mal ins englischsprachige internet guckst, wirst du schnell feststellen, das das stark im kommen ist und alles andere als marketing quatsch ist.

dauert wohl nochn bisschen bis das in deutschland ankommt.

gut, kaufe ich halt wiede die hama und warte bis sich das produktangebot in deutschland verbessert hat, wenn hier im forum sowas noch niemand kennt.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

Sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt, außerdem bin ich nicht "das Forum"...ist doch kein Chat hier, warte doch einfach noch auf ein paar Userstimmen. Vielleicht schreiben die ganz was anderes, ich lass mich gern überzeugen! 

Wenn ich aber so die Amazonbewertungen der drei genannten Mäuse überfliege scheint mir der Erfahrungschatz der Kommentatoren doch recht gering zu sein, beschränkt auf 5€ Maus-Büro-Sammelbestellungs-Wissen. Geh in den nächsten Elektromarkt und teste nach Laustärke, so viel Ansprüche hast du anscheinend nicht, was die Auswahl natürlich erleichtern kann, aber dort hast du 50 Mäuse für jedes Budget, einfach testen 

Ich bin raus.

edit: naja, hab mich geirrt - ok. Aber _das_ Thema ist es dennoch nicht, 111 Silent Mäuse bei Amazon, 3sek. tippen. Alle zwischen 10€-20€...da kann man leider nicht erwarten, dass die lange halten....


----------



## egon456 (25. Juni 2016)

wenn es im örtlichen elektromarkt silent mäuse geben würde, würde ich nicht hier im forum nach silent mäusen fragen. 
ich wohne quasi neben einem großen media markt.

es geht um erfahrungsberichte von leuten die bereits silent mäuse besitzen und mir eine empfehlen können.
ich wäre auch bereit zu importieren aus usa oder asien.

im deutschen internet finde ich generell nur 4 stück und 3 davon habe ich ja bereits getestet, wie im startpost beschrieben.
die mäuse waren auch alle absolut silent, da gibt es nichts zu bemängeln.
die sind absolut ruhig, kein vergleich mit standart mäusen, man hört nichts.
nur eben ist die restlichen qualität der mäuse ist nicht so toll, halten kein jahr durch, generell hohe ausfallquote usw usw..
meine privaten erfahrungen decken sich da recht gut mit den bewertungen auf zb amazon.

also bitte nurnoch antworten von leuten die bereits persönliche erfahrungen mit silent mäusen haben.
es geht nicht um normale mäuse!


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juni 2016)

Manhatten stealth touch mouse

keine Klickgeräusche, da keine Tasten.  Sieht für mich aber genauso schrottig aus wie die anderen von dir angesprochenen. 

Oder du nutzt ein Touchpad (gibt es beispielsweise von Logitech)


----------



## egon456 (26. Juni 2016)

nee, das ist doch auch wieder was völlig anderes.

nochmal:
es geht NICHT um normale mäuse die leiser klicken
es geht NICHT um touchmäuse oder sonstige touchpadeingabegeräte
es geht NICHT um sonstige alternative eingabegeräte
es geht NUR um silent mäuse

scheinbar ist das thema in deutschland echt noch ziemlich unbekannt, deswegen hier mal ein paar links damit ihr versteht worum es geht.

für die modder:
Ninja Mouse: The Silent Click - 4
How to Make Your Mouse Quiet  - Snapguide
Silence a Loud-Clicking Mouse with a Little Memory Foam

und solche sachen gibt es eben im ausland (usa und asien) bereits von herstellern, so das man nicht selber basteln muss, zb hier:
Best Noiseless Mouse Review - Get This One! - YouTube
silent mouse - Free Shipping - DX
http://www.aliexpress.com/popular/silent-mouse.html

also bitte nurnoch posten, wenn es auch wirklich um silent mäuse geht.


btw: natürlich habe ich eine "anständige" maus zum zocken, die silent mouse ist nur für den nicht-spiel einsatz gedacht..


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juni 2016)

egon, du bist echt sympathisch. dir versucht man gern weiter zu helfen.


----------



## egon456 (26. Juni 2016)

wenn ich nach rot frage und man gibt mir blau, ist das nicht wirklich eine hilfe.
sry, aber ich habe doch wirklich mehrmals geschrieben das es explizit um silent mäuse geht. 
früher in der schule hieß sowas "thema verfehlt"


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2016)

Du darfst halt nicht erwarten, dass hier rund um die Uhr hunderte von Foristen herumlungern, die es gar nicht erwarten können, ihre janglährigen Erfahrungen in einer der wohl kleinsten Nieschen überhaupt teilen zu dürfen.
Wie du ja schon angemerkt hast, ist die Begrifflichkeit "Silent Mouse" im deutschsprachigen Raum noch nicht sonderlich vertreten. Warum dann also eine völlig andere Erwartung an den Tag legen? 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal in etwas internationaleren Foren umsehen. OCN wäre da ein Beispiel.

Und um ehrlich zu sein:
Wenn du deine Suche einzig und allein auf die Marketingphrase "Silent Mouse" reduzierst, dann wirst du wohl nicht viel (anständiges) finden.
Stattdessen würde ich mich lieber mit den verbauten Switches auseinandersetzen und schauen, ob es da spezielle gibt, die deinen Anforderungen entsprechen könnten.


----------



## JackA (27. Juni 2016)

Silent Mäuse gibt es ja schon ne halbe Ewigkeit und sind in Deutschland durchaus bekannt, aber nicht gefragt.
Denn was will ich von einer Maus? genau, ein haptisches Feedback, wenn ich einen Maustaste drücke, das vermittelt Präzision und Gewissheit. Dieses haptische Feedback funktioniert im günstigsten Fall mit einem Klick (andere Variante wäre z.B. ein Vibrationsmotor, was man z.B. vom Steam Controller kennt), was man auch bei Mechas mit MX-Blue hat. Ohne Klick, kein eindeutiges Feedback.

So jetzt sind eben Silent Mäuse ne extreme Nische, da muss man immer Kompromisse eingehen. Entweder eine kleine Maus, die qualitativ hochwertiger ist oder eine größere Maus mit geringerer Qualität oder man muss selbst modden.
Kenne jedenfalls noch keine Maus, die größer ist und qualitativ was her macht.


----------



## egon456 (28. Juni 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> So jetzt sind eben Silent Mäuse ne extreme Nische, da muss man immer Kompromisse eingehen. Entweder eine kleine Maus, die qualitativ hochwertiger ist oder eine größere Maus mit geringerer Qualität oder man muss selbst modden.
> Kenne jedenfalls noch keine Maus, die größer ist und qualitativ was her macht.



weiß ich und genau deswegen habe ich ja nach erfahrungsberichten von leuten gefragt, die solche mäuse aus dem ausland haben, da dort das produktangebot ja schon wesentlich größer ist.
die hama roma besitze ich ja selber schon, wie im startpost auch geschrieben. nach einem jahr geht die rechte taste nichtmehr. 
da decken sich meine erfahrungen voll mit den vielen negativen reviews. außerdem ist hama ja generell bekannt als billigmarke. das zeug von denen taugt selten was.

naja ich werde wohl mal das ocn forum studieren wie DerKabelbinder vorgeschlagen hat bzw halt einfach mal 3-4 mäuse auf aliexpress kaufen und halt selber testen.

ich verstehe halt nur nicht, wieso hier immer davon gesprochen wird "silent mouse" wäre nur eine marketingphrase. (caduzzz und kabelbinder)
wenn die maus effektiv kein klicken erzeugt ist sie silent, wo ist das jetzt marketingphrase?


----------



## barmitzwa (28. Juni 2016)

egon456 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich verstehe halt nur nicht, wieso hier immer davon gesprochen wird "silent mouse" wäre nur eine marketingphrase. (caduzzz und kabelbinder)
> wenn die maus effektiv kein klicken erzeugt ist sie silent, wo ist das jetzt marketingphrase?



wahrscheinlich da dir offensichtlich eine rein geräuschlose Maus nicht ausreicht (siehe Touchmouse), sondern unbedingt die Marketingphrase "silent" irgendwo zu lesen sein muss


----------



## egon456 (29. Juni 2016)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich da dir offensichtlich eine rein geräuschlose Maus nicht ausreicht (siehe Touchmouse), sondern unbedingt die Marketingphrase "silent" irgendwo zu lesen sein muss




also es ist ja wohl eine tatsache, das eine touchmouse eine völlig andere technik verwendet als die silent mäuse!

silent mäuse sind einfach herkömmliche mäuse mit (zb mit omron schaltern usw..), welche mit verschiedenen methoden gedämpft werden.

und ich suche nunmal KEINE touchmaus sondern eine mit schaltern die gedämmt werden, also eine silent mouse.

das sind eindeutig 2 paar schuhe und keine marketing phrase.

nach wie vor kann ich eure argumentation nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## JackA (29. Juni 2016)

Reg dich doch net gleich immer so auf. Du weißt ja jetzt alles, was wir darüber wissen. Ob du nun wieder eine Hama Roma nimmst oder importiert, obliegt dir.


----------



## egon456 (29. Juni 2016)

das ist keine aufgeregtheit; das ist einfach unverständnis, weil fakten ignoriert werden.

ich denke, ich habe meinen standpunkt gut begründet und logisch stringente argumente gebracht.

das kann ich von der gegenseite leider nicht behaupten.


----------



## barmitzwa (29. Juni 2016)

"Gegenseite" 

der Titel silent Maus ist wohl nach allgemeinem Verständnis, an keine speziell vorgeschriebene Technik geknüpft. Deswegen wurden dir wohl auch lautlose Mäuse (aka silent) vorgeschlagen, die dies mit anderen Mitteln als gedämpften Mikrotastern erreichen. Was du versuchst als Fakten darzsutellen ist nur deine eigene Interpretation einer (sorry) Marketingphrase. 

Bin raus. 

ps: Bitte und Danke

lg


----------



## JackA (30. Juni 2016)

Hier wäre noch ein Beispiel:
Tastatur und Maus aus Glas (ist auch Silent)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Juni 2016)

verzichte komplett auf ne physische maus ....

Celluon evoMouse


----------



## egon456 (30. Juni 2016)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich da dir offensichtlich eine rein geräuschlose Maus nicht ausreicht (siehe Touchmouse), sondern unbedingt die Marketingphrase "silent" irgendwo zu lesen sein muss



das problem ist, das du es hier so darstellst, als ob ich mit der von dir vorgeschlagenen touchmouse nicht zufrieden wäre, weil die produktbeschreibung nicht das wort "silent" enthalten würde.
das ist aber falsch.
ich habe dir weiter oben bereits geschrieben, das ich nicht an einer touch lösung interessiert bin.
diese tatsache wurde ignoriert.



egon456 schrieb:


> nee, das ist doch auch wieder was völlig anderes.
> 
> nochmal:
> es geht NICHT um normale mäuse die leiser klicken
> ...



mein fehler war wohl, das ich hier geschrieben habe, was ich nicht will, anstatt explizit zu schreiben, das es um mäuse mit gedämpften microtastern geht.
anhand der von mir genannten punkte ist aber nach dem ausschlußverfahren eigentlich klar, das es sich nur um mäuse mit gedämpften microtastern handeln kann.
ich dachte das wäre so für jeden logisch und ersichtlich, aber vielleicht habe ich dich da überschätzt?  
auch die von mir verlinkten mods sprechen eine eindeutige sprache.
diese tatsache wurde ignoriert.



barmitzwa schrieb:


> "Gegenseite"
> 
> der Titel silent Maus ist wohl nach allgemeinem Verständnis, an keine speziell vorgeschriebene Technik geknüpft.



auch hier möchte ich widersprechen, denn im englischsprachigen internet hat sich sehr wohl die bezeichnung "silent mouse" bereits eingebürgert für eine maus mit gedämpften microtasten.
und zwar nicht nur auf seiten der hersteller und verkäufer, denen du ja unterstellst marketingphrasen zu verwenden.
sondern auch in der englischen internationalen modding scene spricht man von einer "silent mouse" und meint damit automatisch eine maus mit gedämpften microtasten.
diese bezeichnung hat sich also durchaus schon eingebürgert für mäuse mit gedämpften microtasten in mehreren bereichen.
ich habe noch niemanden von einer "silent mouse" sprechen/schreiben gehört, wenn er eine "touchmouse" meint und umgekehrt.
touchmäuse gibt es ja mehrere am markt, nicht nur die manhatten von microsoft; keine davon wird mit silent beworben, weder in de noch in eng.
dagegen sind 100% aller mit "silent mouse'" beworbenen produkte mäuse mit gedämpften microschalter.
die fakten sprechen also eine andere sprache und ich glaube das es sich bei deiner begründung dann eben nur um deine eigenen interpretation der dinge handelt.. 


Und zu guter letzt erkläre ich dir auch noch was eine Marketingphrase ist...  
eine marketingphrase wäre es, wenn ich als händler/hersteller eine touchmouse unter dem wort "silent" vermarkte.
DENN:
es gehört zum allgemeinen verständnis, das ein touchpad oder ein touchdisplay ein geräuschloses eingabegerät darstellt. jeder weiß das.
dieses prinzip auf eine touchmouse angewendet ist selbstverständlich auch geräuschlos.
es ist also garnicht nötig dieses produkt mit "silent" zu bewerben, weil man das automatisch voraussetzt.
macht man es dennoch, ist es eine marketingphrase, die nur der werbung dient.
genausowenig wie es nötig wäre ein rad mit dem wort "rund" zu bewerben, weil man das automatisch voraussetzt.

bei einer maus mit gedämpften microschaltern dagegen ist es durchaus sinnvol auf die packung zu schreiben "silent mouse".
DENN:
du kannst ja nicht durch die maus durchgucken und optisch sehen das dort drinnen gedämpfte microschalter verbaut sind (es sei denn du bist superman) 
es ist also durchaus sinnvoll, das auf die packung zu schreiben, denn wie soll der kunde sonst wissen das es sich um eine gedämpfte microschalter maus handelt?
und das man dann auf der paackung nicht schreibt "maus mit 2 gedämpften microschaltern rechts und links" sondern das wort "silent mouse" nimmt, ist doch vollkommen in ordung.
es stellt hier also keine marketingphrase dar, weil es eine eigenschaft des produktes ziemlich exakt beschreibt die sonst nicht sichtbar wäre und sinnvoll für den kunden zu wissen ist.




JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hier wäre noch ein Beispiel:
> Tastatur und Maus aus Glas (ist auch Silent)



wow, du versuchst den standpunkt zu untermauern mit einem produkt, das bisher noch garnicht realisiert wurde und nur als theoretische idee existiert?
also theoretische ideen habe ich auch viele, aber vielleicht bleiben wir besser bei den realen fakten?


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juni 2016)

Da Caduzz auf der ersten Seite bereits einmal die Cougar-Mäuse angesprochen hat. Ich benutze beim Laptop dazu selber eine 400M, die Haupttasten sind durch Omron-Schalter eher lauter, das Mausrad aber super leise, aber gut zu bedienen.


----------

